# my gecko tiggy =]



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i was feeding my crested gecko tigger the other day and snaped a few funny pic and just thought id share 

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0262.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0263.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0253.jpg

and my all time favortie pic of her!
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0267.jpg


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

oh my gosh she is rad.
i want her.
hahahaha.


unfortunately, i am limited on the pets i can get until i move out.
so. oh well.


----------



## stephanie (Feb 23, 2009)

tigger is very pretty! I Like the last one best!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! Cresteds are adorable.


----------

